# Kids Play Day!! LOTS OF PICTURES. :)



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Today was really nice weather so we got the kids out and had a "play day." They had a blast running around and we took quite a few pictures!!










Run, run RUN!!





































Here's the triplets with their mom, they are doing great!!



















One of Poco's twins










One of the triplets










Dirt is so GOOD!!










Reba's kids, they're 2 weeks old now.



















And here's one of the Nubian kids that was born on Thursday. See some spots Crissa??


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow they are gorgeous .....I am in love......   :greengrin: :greengrin:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

They look like they're all doing great! They must be happy to be out in the sun too. And yes I see SPOTS! So cute! Is that the buck or doe? If it comes up missing it wasn't me. :angel2:


----------



## powderhooves (Jan 30, 2009)

Oh What Fun!!! Great pics.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks!! Crissa, that's the doeling, she's such a pretty little thing.  Didn't get a good pic of the buck.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Those are great pics......what happy little ones!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

nice  

who can say 'cute boer kids and thick too!"


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.......katrina.. :thumbup: :wink:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

FarmGirl18 said:


> Thanks!! Crissa, that's the doeling, she's such a pretty little thing.  Didn't get a good pic of the buck.


She is definitely pretty! And that face is just so hard to say no to. :drool:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww...look at all those chunky lil' butts! They DID have fun didn't they


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

They are so cute!!!  Adorable!!!! :leap:


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Thats awesome. I wish I could have my dogs out with the goats, but Luna doesn't like the dogs. She has butted them around so we hvet to keep them in when the others are out.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks guys!!  The goats don't seem to mind the dogs much, unless they chase them, which that's usually only my Aussie.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

If those pictures don't spell f-u-n, I don't know what does. Someone's mentioned it before, that white on them is the whitest. Wow, another beautiful/handsome dog. I'm :drool: over the green stuff in the background too. See how desperate I am for anything green!?!?


----------

